# Any Singaporeans here?



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

Or anyone based in Singapore, really. Hello! We should have our own little MAC community.


----------



## VIC MAC (Feb 5, 2009)

Well I'm not in Singapore, but my husband is at the moment  Maybe you can tell me if there are any exicting MAC stuff he should get while he is there? 

Vic


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope nothing exciting here. Get the P+P Skin Refined Zone if you need it, it's an Asia exclusive although it's gonna be launched internationally in April.


----------



## VIC MAC (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for that  And shouldn't you get to bed  It's late in Singapore....


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

It's only 10:50pm here, not too late. Oh, there's MAC at the airport, duty free. Your husband might be able to get stuff from there at a cheaper price.


----------



## VIC MAC (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll send him through the MAC at the airport then...yyiipppee  - He so laughs at me when I ask him to buy MAC! But he does as ordered.... isn't that great!
Is there anything else he should see..... He loves turtles, so I've found him the adress for the Turtle museum, and also Singapore Zoo, which is supposed to be good!


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

Aww he loves turtles? That's cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If he likes nature he should definitely check out the zoo, bird park, and night safari. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The singapore science centre is good too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have a good husband. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need to check out which airport terminal the MAC is located at though. I think there's a thread below on that.


----------



## VIC MAC (Feb 5, 2009)

I can just check the airport website - thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll send him to see the sience centre too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He does love animals, and our 2 little dogs - we've just been SKYPING so he could se them... hi hi

I might even be coming out to Singapore with him next time, in a couple of month, so I'll have to go see all those places too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take Care, Victoria


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 5, 2009)

Aww you take care too! Nice talking to you, let me know how your DH is liking Singapore.


----------



## stickles (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm based in Singapore too!  Although I'm not Singaporean, just P R 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love checking out duty-free when I travel, it's almost close to the prices I'm used to paying back home before in Canada.


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 8, 2009)

I WAS in Singapore for 4 months... on exchange from August to December. I miss it ;__; Oh yeah the prices at Changi Airport are heaven compared to Austria here lol


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello! I haven't seen you around the boards before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How long have you been based in Singapore? I don't travel very often so I haven't visited the duty free MAC counter. So, MAC is overpriced here (since you mentioned it's cheaper in Canada)?


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 

 
_I WAS in Singapore for 4 months... on exchange from August to December. I miss it ;__; Oh yeah the prices at Changi Airport are heaven compared to Austria here lol_

 
Aww, you can come back to visit Singapore some time in the future! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which school did you do your exchange at?


----------



## stickles (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Hello! I haven't seen you around the boards before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How long have you been based in Singapore? I don't travel very often so I haven't visited the duty free MAC counter. So, MAC is overpriced here (since you mentioned it's cheaper in Canada)?_

 
I'm more a specktra reader than a writer, though I'll do the occasional mega-swatch post.

I find that if I buy from duty-free in SG, then add on my husband's SQ PPS discount of 10%, the prices are *almost* on par with Canadian retail prices (depending on the exchange rate). That being said, US prices are still lower!

I've been here for 2.5 years now, and though there are brands I miss that I can't get here in Singapore (like Urban Decay or Cover Girl), it's also worth it to get access to Japanese/Korean brands like MJ or Kose.


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Aww, you can come back to visit Singapore some time in the future! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which school did you do your exchange at?_

 
I was at SMU ^^ had a great time! Yeah I'm flying to Taipei constantly, so if I have more money I'm gonna take Singapore Airlines and stay a few days ^^ ahhh miss the food, shopping, atmosphere X_X


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 

 
_I was at SMU ^^ had a great time! Yeah I'm flying to Taipei constantly, so if I have more money I'm gonna take Singapore Airlines and stay a few days ^^ ahhh miss the food, shopping, atmosphere X_X_

 
OMG babe, are you kidding me? I'm a student at SMU too, currently in my 3rd year! Maybe we've even walked past each other on campus before.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_I'm more a specktra reader than a writer, though I'll do the occasional mega-swatch post.

I find that if I buy from duty-free in SG, then add on my husband's SQ PPS discount of 10%, the prices are *almost* on par with Canadian retail prices (depending on the exchange rate). That being said, US prices are still lower!

I've been here for 2.5 years now, and though there are brands I miss that I can't get here in Singapore (like Urban Decay or Cover Girl), it's also worth it to get access to Japanese/Korean brands like MJ or Kose._

 
I see. Yeah I guess there are more Asian brands here. I don't use them though, most of my stuff are from MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you adapting to life in Singapore?


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_OMG babe, are you kidding me? I'm a student at SMU too, currently in my 3rd year! Maybe we've even walked past each other on campus before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW that's so cool! Which programm are you in? Ö_Ö Yeah chances are we did XD but I rarely wore makeup since it would all melt off/had no time


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 

 
_WOW that's so cool! Which programm are you in? Ö_Ö Yeah chances are we did XD but I rarely wore makeup since it would all melt off/had no time_

 
I'm from the School of Social Sciences. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about you?

I still put on makeup everyday though. I guess I'm used to the tropical weather, makeup fading away is a norm for me.


----------



## VIC MAC (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi again.....well BF's trip is soon going to be over! But he's been to see the turtle museum and the Zoo - and he liked it 

Do you know by the way.. has well defined and creme team come out i Singapore yet???

Victoria


----------



## geeko (Feb 10, 2009)

dreamer246...my alma mater is SMU...i just graduated from SMU last year

hoho...and it's a bonus for the campus to be so near town that i always went shopping after school.

bad for my wallet! haha

i remembered sometimes when i was in the mood i would put on Yellow and blue eyeshadows and go for classes...and my classmates were like woah...are u having some kind of performances or anything. haha


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VIC MAC* 

 
_Hi again.....well BF's trip is soon going to be over! But he's been to see the turtle museum and the Zoo - and he liked it 

Do you know by the way.. has well defined and creme team come out i Singapore yet???

Victoria_

 
Aww, glad your man enjoyed his stay in Singapore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nope well-defined is not here yet, I'm unsure about creme team but the counter I usually visit isn't selling it yet.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_dreamer246...my alma mater is SMU...i just graduated from SMU last year

hoho...and it's a bonus for the campus to be so near town that i always went shopping after school.

bad for my wallet! haha

i remembered sometimes when i was in the mood i would put on Yellow and blue eyeshadows and go for classes...and my classmates were like woah...are u having some kind of performances or anything. haha_

 
Cool another SMU person! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah it's good that the school is located right in the middle of the city. Very convenient indeed. Hehe. I always conveniently stop by the Robinsons MAC counter on my way home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't put eyeshadow to school, but I've turned up with hot pink or red lips before, as well as dramatic cheeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As expected, I got lots of stares from classmates.


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 10, 2009)

I was in the school of biz (more or less), but actually I was able to register all kinds of courses (economic development in asia (prof barua), wealth management and the law, change management, global mega trends and music: east & west. --> did anyone attend one of these? now that would be the bomb LOL)


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 

 
_I was in the school of biz (more or less), but actually I was able to register all kinds of courses (economic development in asia (prof barua), wealth management and the law, change management, global mega trends and music: east & west. --> did anyone attend one of these? now that would be the bomb LOL)_

 
Nope, I didn't attend any of those classes. How was Music: East & West? Was it interesting?


----------



## geeko (Feb 10, 2009)

i didn't attend music east n west..

but i did attend dance east and west..... as expected the project was very hands on...


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey I attended Dance: East and West too! It was interesting but the prof was so stingy with the grades.


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 11, 2009)

The music east and west is more about writing skills... well the prof tells you the things in the book during lectures, but you dont need to listen cos she doesn't do exams lol. but you have to review one opera and one weird modern piece of music.´then from week 7 you need to get in groups and perform something, and write a journal to it... so too little music for me, too much literature lol. and if you have a lot of musical experience you will fall asleep when she tells you the basical theoretics...


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank goodness I didn't take that module. Haha. Anyway, Creme Team is here in Singapore! Yay!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm a Singaporean! But i live in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha

MAC stuff in singapore are so much cheaper then Aus!


----------



## smashedseries (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm from Singapore. XD Hey~~~ Argh, I understand why MAC collections launch later but it's just so annoying anyways.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah it's annoying, but sometimes the waiting time makes the hype go away to some extent, so I don't splurge as much on the collections which is a good thing.

@vintageroses: I didn't know MAC in Australia is more expensive! I feel that it's already very expensive here.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 23, 2010)

haha yess! I know what you guys mean by the hype would be gone! I think the release of MAC in sg & aus is about the same timing! Spring forecast was just released & it's not the IN thing anymore in the US! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanna go to the US! HAHA

yess! MAC is more expensive! Like i think lillyland blushes in sg were like 34 or 36? It was 40AUD! How expensive!boo to that! hahas

But we all still love/use MAC right? HAHA


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, but after slightly more than a year of collecting MAC, I now have too much makeup so I'm trying to cut down on my spending. I'm not complaining about the decreased hype anymore, though I used to.


----------



## heartbeam (Mar 23, 2010)

hello fellow singaporeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i agree that the waiting for mac collections to be released here sucks!! i ended up buying some stuff online and that isn't as fun as going to the actual counter and swatching it!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope you girls aren't going broke with your MAC sprees though!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 24, 2010)

haha i end up buying online toooooooooooooooooo!HAHA because AUD & USD exchange rate is so close! I have no idea why MAC is so expensive here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo. hahas but i'll be going back to singapore soon-ish (i think) HAHA


----------



## smashedseries (Mar 25, 2010)

-laughing- babe, I think I'm going to break the bank cause of Art Supplies.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 25, 2010)

noooooooo, don't break your bank! HAHA. I'm going on Project 10 pan because i have WAY TOO MUCH STUFF (ESP BLUSH & LIPCOLOUR!) haha! have to savee upp & if i really intend to go back to singapore i already have heaps of stuff to carry back & buying more makeup ain't gonna help my luggage weight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas


----------



## smashedseries (Mar 25, 2010)

vintageroses: 
XD A little hard not to! >_< All the greasepaint sticks look SOOOO GOOD. -drooling- I want like, 3 of them? That's almost 100SGD already. Argh.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 26, 2010)

Control & Self-discipline. That's all I have to offer.


----------



## heartbeam (Mar 28, 2010)

oh gosh, the liberty of london collection is out!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smashedseries* 

 
_vintageroses: 
XD A little hard not to! >_< All the greasepaint sticks look SOOOO GOOD. -drooling- I want like, 3 of them? That's almost 100SGD already. Argh._

 
HAHA i understand what you mean! & it's so expensive for us right?! Controllll. breathhhh.HAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm trying to go on project 10 pan.HAHA


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Control & Self-discipline. That's all I have to offer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I keep trying to see your sale/ wishlist thread but i cant! why?


----------



## smashedseries (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm back with more whining.
WHERE IS ART SUPPLIES?! OTL


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_I keep trying to see your sale/ wishlist thread but i cant! why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have they been deleted? Haha. I'm more active on MUA though, same user name. You can see my wishlist there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smashedseries* 

 
_I'm back with more whining.
WHERE IS ART SUPPLIES?! OTL_

 
Are you new to MAC? Chilllll. Not so soon. And I'm glad not too! I just hauled from GMLOL and soon Riveting, not to mention the devastating Sping Forecast Collection. I need time to restock my cash too.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Have they been deleted? Haha. I'm more active on MUA though, same user name. You can see my wishlist there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Are you new to MAC? Chilllll. Not so soon. And I'm glad not too! I just hauled from GMLOL and soon Riveting, not to mention the devastating Sping Forecast Collection. I need time to restock my cash too._

 
HAHA i like that you say you need to restock your cash! HAH me tooooooo ): I just started using eyeshadow or rather i'm going to start & boy are they expensive here ):  I feel like geting Riveting, but its an online exclusive here really annoying! sighs

I use MUA too but i'm not active there ): hahas


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Are you new to MAC? Chilllll. Not so soon. And I'm glad not too! I just hauled from GMLOL and soon Riveting, not to mention the devastating Sping Forecast Collection. I need time to restock my cash too._

 
XD Surely not. And ah shucks, it'll be here this month anyways. XD
I'm seriously eyeing the GPS... .


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smashedseries* 

 
_XD Surely not. And ah shucks, it'll be here this month anyways. XD
I'm seriously eyeing the GPS... ._

 
HAHA!!! relaxx smashedseries!! haha i'm quite over the collections from MAC, because they get released way too often! & i just can't keep up anymore ): hahas. i really want some stuff from art supplies though, but it's so expensive in aus esp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might order online, so much cheaper!


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_HAHA!!! relaxx smashedseries!! haha i'm quite over the collections from MAC, because they get released way too often! & i just can't keep up anymore ): hahas. i really want some stuff from art supplies though, but it's so expensive in aus esp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might order online, so much cheaper!_

 
-laughing- Tell me about it...
I might actually consider waiting this out for people to throw their pieces out on the marketplace for sale. XD


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 7, 2010)

HAHA!I'm so fussy i don't buy unless it's BNIB! HAHA so no diff! My MAC counter just rang me up today & asked me go in on Monday for the Liberty of London release, now i see my money flying awayy


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 7, 2010)

XD I don't mind used items... So long as they're not used to death! And WOO! I didn't get anything from that collection but look out for shell pink and ever hip! They're pretty!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 7, 2010)

Haha i have BOTH of that already! I actually have like quite a few things from that collection already (Shell pearl, Ever hip, Frankly Fresh, English Accent & Prim & proper)! My friends & i decided to get some things online.haha I might look into the shadows since i'm getting into shadow now! & maybe peachstock lipstick!

It was my first LE packaging since i got into makeup (i just got into makeup this year) so i went abit crazy.HAHA oh wellls it's so much cheaper in the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 whyyyy!


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 7, 2010)

XD -dies laughing- Ah! Mmm... Am I the only one around here that doesn't really fancy the collection >_< And ah! BIRDS AND BERRIES, BIRDS AND BERRIES~ It's gorgeous but I already have something like that >_<


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 8, 2010)

Hehe YES it's really nice! My friend got it, i might get it. I mean i can't go for a LE event & not buy anything right? That would be so odd.HAHA (excuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p) hehes. 

Is it out in singapore already?


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 8, 2010)

XD I swear you're walking comedy. -laughing- Yup! It came out last month, actually, but I'm not quite sure if everything sold out yet! Art Supplies is slated to be released today~~~~! I'm super excited but my wallet's bawling right now. OTL


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah it's out, but the LOL collection is limited to the 2 tangs counters. I actually got quite a few items from there - Ever Hip, Prim & Proper, Dame's Desire, Bough Grey, Blooming Lovely, and Blue India. Some stuff are sold out or going to sell out soon. I know Blue India and Blooming Lovely are sold out for sure. Shell Pearl is selling out fast too, and so is Dirty Plum.

I didn't get Birds & Berries because I already have Strike A Pose, which is supposed to be a dupe for it.

No word about the Art Supplies collection from my MA yet, she usually texts me when a collection is out.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha! we should totally go out & shop (when i'm in singapore of course!xD) for MAC! haha 3 of us will go wild!HAHA

Awww I want the MA in Singapore to text me too when i go back! haha Because now in Aus they always invite me for LE stuff & everything, so gonna miss it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel like getting Blue India! HAHA i look like i'm going to have the whole collection!HAHA goshhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will control! Saving up for MAC to the beachhh!


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 8, 2010)

dreamer246: It's only out at Tangs Vivo. The launch will be today for Tangs Orchard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rang them up twice to each counter to double check yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vintageroses: XD I usually chance upon collections! And yeahhh... XD When will you be heading back?! But mmm, the collections in Singapore aren't very exciting because they're always late and released almost randomly. =.=|||


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Haha! we should totally go out & shop (when i'm in singapore of course!xD) for MAC! haha 3 of us will go wild!HAHA

Awww I want the MA in Singapore to text me too when i go back! haha Because now in Aus they always invite me for LE stuff & everything, so gonna miss it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel like getting Blue India! HAHA i look like i'm going to have the whole collection!HAHA goshhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will control! Saving up for MAC to the beachhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, get Blue India there coz it's already sold out here. I've never been to a MAC preview party before though, so enjoy the ones you've been invited to!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smashedseries* 

 
_dreamer246: It's only out at Tangs Vivo. The launch will be today for Tangs Orchard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rang them up twice to each counter to double check yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vintageroses: XD I usually chance upon collections! And yeahhh... XD When will you be heading back?! But mmm, the collections in Singapore aren't very exciting because they're always late and released almost randomly. =.=|||_

 
Ah, I see. My MA is at Tangs Orchard. Maybe she will text me today.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 9, 2010)

smashedseries - haha it's the same with Aus & it's more expensive hereee! sighs. hahas I'll be back maybe in September? Hahas we'll plan something then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dreamer246 - I'll tell you guys about it if i go okays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have uni & i'm so busy not too sure if i can make it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bummmmerrr

This is like a 3 way convo btwn us only.HAHA


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, there are other Singaporeans on the board but most of them don't post here.


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 9, 2010)

Dreamer246: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's out! I just popped by this afternoon. XD

vintageroses: XD Sounds good! Hmm... I think Fabulous Felines might be here by then! The collection is HUUUUUGE


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 9, 2010)

HAHA REALLYYY? GOSHHHHHH I'm trying not to check collections out (but now i think i will have to check it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) .HAHA coz i think i have enough already & i don't use makeup much!HAHA I usually only use blush & lip colour. i wish i wasn't so into MAC! haha. Will never happen.HAHA


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_HAHA REALLYYY? GOSHHHHHH I'm trying not to check collections out (but now i think i will have to check it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) .HAHA coz i think i have enough already & i don't use makeup much!HAHA I usually only use blush & lip colour. i wish i wasn't so into MAC! haha. Will never happen.HAHA_

 
XD Yesssss. I hope so! Cause the set US date is August and they usually come out about a month after in Singapore! XD I'm crazy over their eyeshadows... -drooling and dying- I swear, I should NEVER have gotten into them. =.=||| now I find myself shopping on maccosmetics.com like, all the time. =.=|||


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 9, 2010)

HAHA me toooooooooooooooo! I think it's so much cheaper la!HAHA like seriously. 

I can't buy too much now because i have way too much stuff to bring back to Singapore! HAHA not enough luggage space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas I don't like the packaging though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighs I'm getting into eyeshadows now.so you never know, i might be obsessed in Aug.hahas!


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_HAHA me toooooooooooooooo! I think it's so much cheaper la!HAHA like seriously. 

I can't buy too much now because i have way too much stuff to bring back to Singapore! HAHA not enough luggage space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas I don't like the packaging though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighs I'm getting into eyeshadows now.so you never know, i might be obsessed in Aug.hahas!_

 
Definitely! The PGs from the AS collection are like, 6 dollars cheaper. I was planning to get myself a few and when I added up the price difference, I realized I could get myself another PG with that money!

And tell me about it! It is kinda bulky isn't it? But I feel so... Powerful when I hold up the pot. XD Like "Woo, mac mac mac mac. -applies-"

Mmm... I just bought a palette off one of the girls to start storing my shadows but I'm scared of depotting cause yes, I confess, I've never so much as popped the cartridge off my e/s pot before.

XD When you come back in August, we'll go crazy with the e/s shopping. XD Go check out the *Feline thread*!!! It's mind boggling!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 9, 2010)

Hahs! yesss sighs! Why is it so expensive in every other country except US & Canada! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas

Noooo i can't buy too much now! HAHA I've got like loads of books to bring back (i read like a crazy number of books) hahah & they are heavy! hahas 

hahh ooooooooh, yays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fun! I've tried to depot powders just because i wanna keep the GMLOL packaging!haha & i did it alright! haha you should be fine! Go google tuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha yuppp! we will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahhaha yeahh i checked it out yest but i still don't like the packaging! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   & i'm the kind which need to see swatches then i'll start falling in love.HAHA so don't worry i know i will.lol


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Hahs! yesss sighs! Why is it so expensive in every other country except US & Canada! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas

Noooo i can't buy too much now! HAHA I've got like loads of books to bring back (i read like a crazy number of books) hahah & they are heavy! hahas 

hahh ooooooooh, yays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fun! I've tried to depot powders just because i wanna keep the GMLOL packaging!haha & i did it alright! haha you should be fine! Go google tuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha yuppp! we will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahhaha yeahh i checked it out yest but i still don't like the packaging! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   & i'm the kind which need to see swatches then i'll start falling in love.HAHA so don't worry i know i will.lol_

 
XD They always say it's about the GST and the shipping and all that but I'm like =.=||| I soooo want to visit the US where everything is at the correct price and for me to stop getting ripped off for a day =.=|||

Haha! They're more collections coming out in the coming months you know! XD You might fine yourself carrying a little extra baggage. Duty-free MAC always calls my name... Do you have duty free mac over there? =X I don't remember seeing it when I was still in Melbourne... Come to think of it, I hardly remember anything about the place so XD

And ahhh, haha, I hear you on that one! Don't know though... Find myself being disappointed with the actually product after seeing swatches sometimes, though. =X Like with Art Supplies OTL


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 9, 2010)

HAHA yess i wanna go to the US too! hahah & yupp i rather order online! Though i hate the wait! I love going into a shop & walking out with a MAC bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHAH  If i have open a spree i'll tell you! My friend & i open spree & we might be having a MAC one soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohhh yess don't worry once i check in my luggage i can buy all the duty free in the world! HAHA but i'm probably gonna buy it from Changi! Just coz MAC is Aus is more expensive, even the duty free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas I'm so gonna raid the MAC store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA

& i need to bring back som Lush stuff which i really want! HAHA Why doesn't sg have lush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo. & yess i need swatches! haha i determine if i love/hate the product after i see swatches! HAHA that's how i roll!


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 11, 2010)

Woo~~~ Yes, please do cause then I'll need to start saving XD I'm eyeing their 15 shadow palette actually... But dang, it's over 200SGD... Hmm... Works out to about 17sgd per shadow so I suppose it's a good investment.

XD I'm leaving the country for Japan in a bit so I'll be grabbing as many MAC products from the terminal when I get back too! Wonder if LE collections get released at the airport... Then again, I think only term2 has a MAC counter? =X

Aww yeah! We used to have them, babe! But then they pulled out... I still remember having to hold my nose when I walked by cause the locations of the LUSH stores were such that they didn't get much air and the smell would be completely overwhelming... I think they'd do better by the main road actually...


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 11, 2010)

I think there LE collections are available at the airport counter, because my friend bought Midnight Madness e/s there before.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smashedseries* 

 
_Woo~~~ Yes, please do cause then I'll need to start saving XD I'm eyeing their 15 shadow palette actually... But dang, it's over 200SGD... Hmm... Works out to about 17sgd per shadow so I suppose it's a good investment.

XD I'm leaving the country for Japan in a bit so I'll be grabbing as many MAC products from the terminal when I get back too! Wonder if LE collections get released at the airport... Then again, I think only term2 has a MAC counter? =X

Aww yeah! We used to have them, babe! But then they pulled out... I still remember having to hold my nose when I walked by cause the locations of the LUSH stores were such that they didn't get much air and the smell would be completely overwhelming... I think they'd do better by the main road actually..._

 
Haha yupp i'll inform you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all can save money! yays haha i want pallets tooo! HAHA but you gonna depot it yrself? (then you can back2MAC!) sg has that right? please say yes!HAHA

ohhh yess grab more stuff! I will when i get back to sg! yupp only in tem 2! you can just take the sky train to tem 2!hahas  ohhh you should grab stuff from japan! I just went in dec they have so much stuff too! & like sheisdo, maqulique(sp?) etc all really cheap! so grab them before you get back too!hahas

haha yeahhhhh. sometimes it can be overwhelming esp if the shop is too tiny! haha i agreee.hahahas but ahh love their stuff much! hahas it's okay when i get back i'll def do Lush spreess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 11, 2010)

Dreamer246: 
Really? >_< Only at Term 2? >_<

vintageroses: 
XD I'll be buying the whole palette plus the shadows as depots! XD And haha, I think there should be B2M here... >_< I haven't tried... XD

And yeahhhh!!!! It's going to blow my wallet up when I get there!!! My whole list is already nearing 200SGD and I STILL WANT MORE! XD The false lashes and all that are making me foam at the mouth, I can't wait to get there! You were there in December? Which part were you at?! 

XD Which is your favourite product from them?! I heard that their bath bombs are really fun!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

Dreamer246:  Have you B2M?

smashedseries : Hahs yays then you can B2M, i hope sg has that! Else i'll be 1 sad girl! ): I didn't know about B2M & i threw my powder case! HOW SAD! haha 

Haha 200SGD is like what i always spend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 esp since it's more expensiver here! sighh. so gonna have to stop excessive spending please!HAHA If i didn't chance upon specktra & temptalia, I think i would be a whole lot richer.HAHA but i love them <3 hehes. I don't use lashes! haha never tried! xD haha i just started using mascara! hehes, my lashes are really long & really curled already so 1/2 the job done! hahas. 

I went to tokyo! Go to their 'drugstore' you can stay there for ages! My sis, mum & i went into like every one we saw.HAHA really massive & spend heaps! But still cheaper then getting it in Sg!

I DON'T HAVE A BATH TUB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 upsetttt. i wanna try the bath bombs tooooooo.sighh.haha i love hippy happy & like the bar soaps (i can't rem the name! haha it's like citrus! yums!), rockstar is okays to me though alot of ppl love it, roses! Lemon flutter hand cream! I'm gonna try the massage bars i think that's what they are called, you rub them over your body & it's like body butter! I wanna get the peach one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's a tad sticky! So can only do it at night! hehes


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 12, 2010)

>_< You're KIDDING! It's a waste but I think we need like 6 cases for one lipstick, babe! XD So you'll probably have to depot a lot of shadows for that one lipstick... >_<

And haha! I don't think that's going to happen when you get back here! You're so going to spend more because of the lower prices! XD And woooo NEW COLLECTIONS! I can't wait!

Ahhhhhh you read temptalia too?! I swear, EVERY lipstick looks good on her! >_< I really want Urban Decay's Naked lipstick because of her! And her swatches make almost everything look good. =.=|||

I've got something for ALL false lashes! And the ones that the Japanese models use look absolutely brilliant, I want all of them! OTL Babe! You should SO try them! I got hooked on false lashes after using the ones from Daiso at just 2 SGD per pair! XD You lucky thing! I need false lashes for extra volume... T_T

Garh... I've been trying to look for directions to the drugstores but haven't had any luck so far... There are so many brands that I want stuff from that I'm going totally crazy.

Waaaaa?! That's a real shame! I heard that their bath bombs fizzle like CRAZY and massage bars??? =D Do they come in real bar forms that you can use? >_< That's so cute!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha i have just started using e/s so i can only B2M other stuff like powder & maybe lipgloss/stick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes. shhhhh. don't tempt me okays.HAHA! trying to be a good girl.HURS!hahaha but yeah what are the odds of sticking to it? esp since are tempting me more & more.HAHA  

yeahhh she makes me want everything ): sobbbs. hahahs but i feel her swatches don't suit my skin at all. so now i don't buy stuff based on her swatches! I'm too tanned (NC45) hehes. 

Oooh i don't know how to useee. lalala! hahahahbut yes i knw they use & it's amazingggg! ahhs haha okays 1 day i'll try (see you make me tempted again!) HAHA

OHHHH actually when you reach tokyo you just see so many all over the place! I can tell you where i went (can't do it now because i'm in Uni) if you want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Massage bars come in bar form, the strawberry ones are like heart shaped, so cute right! HEHES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway have you guys tried NYX? Any goood? Is NYX avail in sg?


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 13, 2010)

XD Futile resistance~~~!!! It's MAC! Haha, put MAC and pretty much any other makeup brand in front of me and I'll pick MAC any day. XD

Yeah, I know what you mean! And her lips are not very pigmented, I think... So lot of lipsticks show up really nicely on her but would not work for me. T_T And hurhur, NC30 here~~~

That's so cute! But you mentioned that they are kind of greasy right? =X Yikes, I'm not sure if they'll do too well in Singapore... Too humid here! XD

Yeshhh. Haha, I find that some of their eyeshadows are really nice but the texture just doesn't cut it... Like their purple eyeshadow =.=||| That one turned up horrible because I couldn't get much pigmentation and it didn't glide on the way MAC or UD does.

Their Ultra Pearl Mania range is cute and really cheap but I hate the packaging because the opening is too small to fit my eyeshadow brushes in. Having to pour it out is too messy but using the product from the lid is so troublesome.

Mmm... I don't remember seeing NYX anywhere in Singapore actually.. =X I may be wrong though. =X


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 13, 2010)

Hahah yeah MAC! grrrs.hahahaha! Why do they have so many pretty colours!! hahas.

Yupp i think that because of her skin colour & not very pigmented lips it shows up true to the colour but for me it always look different. But i love my pigmented lips so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha

Haha yeahh its like abit sticky, i personally don't like any sticky feeling moisturizers so yeah but if you use it then sleep in air con of course it will feel amazing! Because it is really moisturizing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Winter is coming here! I'll probably buy 1 to use, yays! I afraid to return to sg because it's so humid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & no winter! My favvvvv season! 

Ohhhhs okays! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so MAC huh? haha NYX is so cheap!! haha i'm going to try the jumbo eyeshadow pencil soon! excited much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never tried UD e/s (seeing that i just got into e/s & UD isn't really available here). Might try it when i go back to sg


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 13, 2010)

XD I totally agree! I REALLY want shimmermoss from the to the beach collection but only for the packaging. XDD I hate the way after buying some shadows, some people find dupes for MAC from other cheaper stores though!!! T_T Makes me regret so much for blowing the extra 12 dollars sometimes... >_< They're like 28 here.. T_T

T_T I don't know... Kind of makes me jealous cause I need to pile on the lip concealer sometimes to make some of my colours show.

XD I HAVE to have my moisturizer everywhere I go even if it's humid out but AHHH what I wouldn't give for winter in Singapore.... The weather's been completely erratic these past few days!

And yeah, I know! Arghhh. Darn the payoff though.. And hurhur, babe, don't buy UD here! >_< It's like 30 SGD per pot when it's only 17 USD! I would rather DIE than buy it here. -crosses arms- I really want to try sin thoughhhh T_T


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha yeahh i want the MAC to beach (coz of the packaging!) hahas. i think that though you can dupe the same colour MAC has really good quality which can't be dupe by most drugstore brands! It's $35 here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boooo My favvv drugstore brand is Relvon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what's yourrrs? 

HAHA. i don't do that, i dont' know haha i feel washed out if i conceal then apply lip colour.

Yeahh i know like i bring it ard when i'm in Sg tooo but yeah humiddd much!OMG WHY NO WINTER!haha i love winterrr.haha but it will never happen so good for you! HAHA!!!

i think that if sg(or anywhere in the world) had cheaper prices, they will earn more money! Alot of us buy from US coz it's so much cheaper! Esp for Aus since the exchange rate is almost the same as USD! & the price of MAC is like more then double the price.

I'm so addicted to blush & lip colour i have an insane collection of lipglosses etc i need to stop & use up my stuff first!HAHA Blushes & lippies make me weak.


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 14, 2010)

XD so true but I need reasons to not buy MAC so I can save my wallet! And ahhhh, favourite drugstore brand... Would definitely be Majolica Majorca! That funky Japanese one that has really awesome Gothic themed ranges every season... -screams- Their single eyeshadows are actually pretty darn good butmacstillrocks and their promo pictures -swoons- SO gorgeous. OTL Yeah Revlon! I heard that their blushes are pretty good... Are they pigmented? =X

XD I sometimes use concealer when I wanna go super "in-your-face" colour but it does dry my lips out so I don't do it very often and it sucks after I eat because I'll have to repeat the entire process. Painstaking to the core.

And yeah tell me about it! I really think they overcharge you guys by waaaaaaay too much over there in Australia... We're still within reasonable range of about 5 dollars but ah, aussie prices are just insane and I honestly don't think it's got to do much with shipping =.=||| Even with NARS! But the worst thing? We *completely* don't have NARS here =.=||| -kicking them- Seriously. And I heard it's really overpriced there in australia too?

Ahhh hahaha, I'm the eyeshadow girl. XD You can have the blushes and lipsticks, I'll grab the eyeshadows. hahahaha.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 15, 2010)

Haha! Reasons not to buy MAC? You won't find any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HAHA but i think i'm gonna try to stop buying for awhile maybe till MAC to the beach collection is released esp blushes & lip colours! I have wayy too much stuff already! yikesss! OHhhh go jap see alll the brands! Super awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try them 1 day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are SO MUCH cheaper in Jap though, go grab them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have 1 Revlon blush but like i said i have so many blushes i think i've only used it like 3 times? I'll use it tomorrow & tell you.HAHA but from memory it was really good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ohhh yeah it's way to troublesome i just don't do it xD HAHA. yeahh i hate they they charge so much esp in Aus it's just sick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo.  NARS is insane too! I have the bronzer & it was 72? insane but i love the bronzer! pretty! & i've hit pan! which makes me happy but sad!

I didnt know there is no NARS in sg? Sephora? Well can always order! So much cheaper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 teeehees ask people to CP!! haha i wanna hold sprees but i think have to wait for abit i'm so busy with uni now. it's insane!

HAHA okays e/s girl i'll be the blush/gloss girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like that idea!

Are you still studying?


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 15, 2010)

Ahh haha! I'm up for In The Groove too! >_< It's INSANE I swear, I want all the msf except for comfort (I'm scared it'll look muddy on me)... Frankly, I'm quite scared I'll develop a reaction to the msf... Christine from temptalia doesn't use mineralize blushes cause she breaks out. =X

XD I only want Hipness from To The Beach! It's such a pretty pink really!

Ahh haha! Yeah! I might just do that but Majolica's prices over in Japan may be higher cause of the discounts that Watsons (in sg) have sometimes! =D Last month, they had like... 20% off?!

OMG YOU'RE SO KIDDING! 72 for a bronzer?! That's freaking daylight robbery! Which shade did you get? >_< 72 for a bronzer's like... 3 e/s pots... OTL

Yeah there isn't... A lot of local girls have complained about it but Sephora doesn't seem to be doing anything about it... Then again, seeing how they jacked the prices for UD up so much, I don't really think I'd buy from SG's sephora even if they did bring it in. I'm loving my current blush in orgasm though! >_< I didn't know if it would fit me so imagine my surprise when I finally tried it! >_<

XD Good plan! And yup! Haha, I'm still studying at the moment! 

poor student + mac = disaster


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 15, 2010)

HAHA oh yess the MSFs! I wanttt! hehehs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i forgot about that! hehes I want all of them.realllyyy! there goes my cash.boooo. haha i have 1 MSF & i like it don't love it. but i think i might want a gold-ish one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes

Oh yess i might just get Hipness, don't wanna spend too much!!! hehes ohhh okayyys go check it out then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes i really can't wait to shop with you!! I can't believe i just made a friend on Specktra! hehes & we click so well.HAHA

YEAH super ex right?! haha mine is in casino because i'm so tanned laguna is more like the same colour as my skin! hahas 

Oooh yeahh i think we sld just order online.teehees! but i HATE the waiting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You bought the blush online or in Sephora? It's tiny right? gawd when i saw it i was like omg so tiny!HAHA but yes i think it's the perfect blush for every skin tone & i use it as a highlight sometimes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehes yeaahh i'm gonna see every collection what i really want & need, because makeup spoil! I dont wanna have to throw anything out! I'll be so upset! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAHA ^5 i totally agree with you! lol


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 15, 2010)

XD we're in the same boat for that one! T_T I swear, I should REALLY stop looking at erine's swatches... The more I look, the more I want T_T My poor wallet! XD I've never really tried gold shades before... Maybe I should try it out! =D

heh heh heh, I'm like we can tell ourselves we won't buy much now? but when we go down to swatch everything? I'll be like "I want this, this, this....." XD Yeah~~~ Way awesome! You so have to let me know when you get back!

It's too expensive babe! I can't imagine paying that much for one bronzer... XD Actually, come to think of it... I don't use bronzer XDD

And SO totally! >_< It's like a love-hate relationship with online shopping! And I'm always really scared that they'd send the wrong order... The last time I ordered from theshespace, they sent one wrong pigment and the pigment I wanted went oos =.=|||

I got my blusher off a friend who visited the US! T_T Bless her, she picked one up for me on her way at Nordstrom before she came back... otherwise i would have had to wait for Sephora! And they don't even accept international credit cards! OTL OTL OTL 

Yeahhhhh ahhaha, I was so worried before I got it! I read on MUA that one of the girls developed an allergic reaction to the blush and got so freaked out... Thank god so far so good... >_< -touching wood- Hehe, kind of amazing how it works so well on so many skin tones though huh?

And XD babe? I'm not going to try to separate what I want and need... Cause everything will just be WANT WANT WANT for me! And AHHH I hear you on the throwing makeup out thing! >_< I think I'm such a hoarder... T_T


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 15, 2010)

hehes i'm not looking at swatches! HAHA *close eyes* don't look! HAHA i wanna get a gold shade so i can put it below my blush or above as a highlight! I think if you have it below there will be a really pretty glow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA yeaa when i see swatches i just melt, that's why i'm trying to abstain from swatches! HAHA let's just see how long i can last.HAHA & i want lustre drops! from MAC to beach!never tried those before have you?

HAHA yeahh i will tell you when i get back! hahas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YEAH! i wasn't that into makeup that time so i didnt really have any but i really wanted the NARS bronzer!so yeahhh that's why i got it! hahas one of my first ever makeup product!  haha i'm so tanned that i feel sometimes i lack the glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & blushes don't appear that nice sometimes! So i need bronzers to have that glow! hahas but i dont use it daily!

HAHA yeahh i have a love-hate toooo! hahahhahah but i always order from this girl who lives in the US but because her state has like a 7% tax & she has a 4% charge for using her credit card it amounts to quite a bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's why i think i should just hold my own spree. my friend & i have held spree before but not makeup mainly clothes & nail polish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH NO! then did you have to keep yr pigment? I'm abit scared to buy stuff from here!i bought a few things but i think i'm gonna stop because i bought this pigment & i asked the girl if she got it from a MAC counter she said yes. Then she PM me (she was honest though which i was really glad about) that she actually got 1 of her friend to get 1 of the pigments for her & apparently it might be fake! I WAS LIKE O.O haha & that was the most expensive pigment & i really wanted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so when it arrives i'm gonna look at it & see if it's real. else she say she will refund me. so now i'm abit more cautious because she said her friend got it at a CCO.

ohhhh hahah thats nice! hehes. Nordstrom is so coool! haha i wanna do a spree on that. have like everything!!! haahhs. yeahh i think sephora doesn't ship to sg anymore. so i heard.hahas

haha i don't really trust MUA anymore.HAHA coz of a few things i bought ppl rave but i hated. haha so i trust specktra more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeahh i'm using it today! with my revlon blush the pigment was alright.haha i got it from drugstore.com! hehe

HAHA.trueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haahha but the i need list will be like empty!HAHA yeah hoarder xD hahas

so what you studying & where?


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 16, 2010)

-laughing- Yessss, SEE NO EVIL! And really!? Hmm... I might actually try gold one day... I'm just worried cause I don't have a tan T_T I bet yours is golden cause it's Brisbane! XD -giggling- don't worry, WE'LL ALL CAVE IN ONE DAY! (Make that, tomorrow XD) Ooo the lustre drops! No I haven't... But Erine said that when they dry, they develop a powdery texture... i'm worried about them going powdery on my skin when I walk out of the house! 

XD Can you imagine? "Oh hey, what's this dust on my shirt?"

OMG, daylight robbery, 7% plus 4%?! Babe, that's a TOTAL rip-off! And yeah, i think it's so much better for us to hold our own sprees! So we don't have to pay the exchange rate of the spree organizers. =.=|| some of them cheat with the exchange rate and the thing is that they KNOW it!

T_T Yes, I had to keep it... But ahh... At least it was just a sample sized one and not a full sized pot, I knew she had a lot of orders during that period anyways cause she was having a sale on her website so it's alright, haha... 

Oh my gosh, really? Dang! Which pigment was it? >_< I swear, when people buy things from ccos, they really shouldn't be selling em should they... Did you buy a sample size or the full jar? I hope it's authentic though...

Haha! Yeshhh but their international shipping KILLS! I wish someone would hold a spree for Saks though... >_< They've got D&G and they lipsticks are SOOOO GORGEOUS! XD Somehow, I think I'm just attracted to the packaging but they're prettyyyy. And yeah, it's really sad but they don't anymore... They don't even take SG CREDIT CARDS! There goes my MUFE at reasonable prices. T_T

And YEAH! But I'm always really cautious when I read that some people had reactions to the product... XD Better safe than sorry, I always say... Especially when it comes to skin! Ah drugstore.com~~~~ I found ELF's eyeshadow brushes on there and never turned back, they're PERFECT, I tell you! Are you into brushes too? =D

hahah~~~~ Hoarder UNITE! XD

XD I'm over at SMa with the Murdoch programme.

And I was at a MAC SALE YESTERDAY BABE! >_< You should have been here!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 17, 2010)

HAHA you naughty girll.hahahs yeahh try it! it's nice! i like it at least.hahahs I'm tanned coz of my race (not coz i stayed here.HAHA) I'm 1/2 chinese, 1/2 eurasian/peranankan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i'm quite tanned naturally & i have like bigger eyes than most chinese & higher cheekbone. so people always think i'm indian but I'M NOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rem in sec sch (pri sch i was still quite fair, but got more tan in sec sch because i love doing outdoor stuff! hahas ) so yeah in sec sch my chi teacher told me i was in the wrong class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he said : this is the chinese class not malay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA & the funny thing is that i can understand malay too. so yeah hahas

HAHA i'm so proud of myself! i just went to target before i came to uni & i didn't buy anything! hehes but i'm meeting my friend later (DANGER) haha! because target having saleeees. hehes 

oh really? hmm okays i might not get lustre drops then.hehes thank youuu! hahahs yeah that would be so funny.hehes.

haha yeahh that's expensive but she super honest so i like her & she send to my hse from the USA.hahah yeahh i'm a spree org toooo. but I PROMISE i don't rip off my spree-er! i usually don't even earn anything or max i earn $3/spree. but i'm not complaining coz i like to shop so i really like to help ppl shop! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA

oh nooo good that it was a sample size! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh wells at least it's not fake right? hmpf! haha it's Jardin sparks & IT WAS THE FULL SIZE! sigh. nvm when i get it if it's fake i'll ask her for a refund. though i feel really bad but it was like 22USD i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAHA Saks? i should go check it out.hehes. haha i'm a sucker for packaging too! hehes  i wanna order MUFE stuff from sephora! i think some of us aussie girls might be getting some stuff! yays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha yeahh but i don't really get reactions to anything never have! which is good! haha YESSS love drugstore.com hehes. i wanna try ELF!!! hahah yupp i'm slightly into brushes. i have sigma brushes (which i hate, over hypedddd) i love eco tools & they are not that expensive! but they have a really limited range! & MAC is so expensive but it's good quality i guess. 

hahah hoarderrr. hehes oooh cooool when you gonna finish your deg? 

OMG YOU WENT FOR A MAC SALE W/O MEEE hahhahahah how was it? was it really much cheaper? What did you get? When i'm back & if there is a MAC sale we have to go & start making our wallets cryyyy.

ohh i did a photo of the day today! hehes before uni! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


cliccck meee

you must be proud of me eyeshadow girl! it's like my 3rd time using eyeshadow! hehes i can feel an addiction arising. HAHA

ohh do you tweet?
Follow me if you do <3


----------

